# ¿Como saber la potencia de un alto parlante?



## Nico17 (Mar 1, 2008)

hola a todos, me han regalado una altoparlante marca audifiel que tenia el cono roto y me dijeron que se podia reparar poniendole una cartulina o algo por el estilo ya se la he cambiado pero me gustaria saber cual es la potencia que aguanta para hacerle un amplificador. el parlante es de 4 hom. 
Les copio tal cual lo que dice atras: ALTO PARLANTE - PM8EP - Audifiel - INDUSTRIA ARGENTINA - PRODUCTO DE Lab. FUNKEN S.R.L.


----------



## JV (Mar 1, 2008)

Facil, buscando en el sitio de Audifiel:

8EP		4 y 8 Ohms		24 Watts

http://www.audifiel.com/prod_line_stan.htm

Es increible todo lo que se puede encontrar en internet usando un buscador como Google.

Saludos..


----------



## Nico17 (Mar 1, 2008)

Gracias por tu rapida respuesta jv pence que podia ser un poco mas por que el parlante mide 20,5 cm   pero no importa a ver si me puedo hacer un amplificador jeje


----------



## JV (Mar 1, 2008)

Con 24W tienes una buena potencia, todo depende de donde lo uses 

Ya tienes pensado que amplificador hacer?

Saludos..


----------



## Nico17 (Mar 1, 2008)

aun no, estoy buscando. tienes algun circuito?


----------



## JV (Mar 1, 2008)

En el foro hay muchisimos circuitos dando vuelta. Como recomendar, yo haria un amplificador de 20W con un LM1875, tiene muy buena calidad. No importa que amplificador fabriques, no pases de 20W, para no forzar el parlante considerando que esta reparado.

Saludos..


----------



## Nico17 (Mar 1, 2008)

ok gracias por las recomendaciones no pensaba pasarlo de 20w como tu dices


----------



## gaston sj (Ago 22, 2008)

ese es de potencia nominal de 12watt o sea que rms mas de 8-10w no le meteria. pero es un excelente parlante..sin compararlo con un jbl .. pero se le puede sacarlindo sonido .. saludos


----------



## Nico17 (Ago 22, 2008)

ok Gracias saludos


----------

